# Dragonfly, Damsel Fly and a Jumper



## cgipson1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Comments welcome!


Dragonfly on a granite bench



1" Damselfly on a grass stem (not really happy about the flash glare)


Crop of above to show detail


Small jumper of a type I had not seen before. Little guy was like 1/4" long... dinky!


----------



## squirrels (Jun 21, 2013)

The inquisitive head tilt on the jumper gets to me!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 21, 2013)

squirrels said:


> The inquisitive head tilt on the jumper gets to me!



hahaha... I was chasing him all over that granite bench the dragonfly was on.. and then he jumped on to the flagstones below it. I am trying to convince him to hold still long enough for a decent shot... and he finally stopped and gave me that look... like "Dude.. why are you messing with me?" That was the only decent shot of a dozen or so.. the little guy could move!


----------



## Dracaena (Jun 22, 2013)

That jumper looks curious


----------



## NateS (Jun 22, 2013)

Very nice.  Really like that second shot.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Dracaena, Nate... thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

Very nice set Charlie, the damsel looks like  I could reach out and pick it off the grass.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 22, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Very nice set Charlie, the damsel looks like  I could reach out and pick it off the grass.



Thanks, PR! I need to get out more and shoot... another month or so, we will have more bugs available.


----------



## YvetteC (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow!! You make me want to chase tiny creatures    These are so very cool...


----------



## HL45 (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice shots! beautifully ugly creatures!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 22, 2013)

As usual,Making creepy critters look not so creepy from outstanding photography.:thumbup:


----------



## sm4him (Jun 22, 2013)

That dragonfly has some gorgeous colors in it--you need to go chase that thing down and get it from the front, Charlie! 

Man, I miss my macro lens...I've loaned it to my sister. I only intended to let her have it for a week, but it's been over a month now and to make matters worse, I found out on vacation that she hadn't even USED it in all that time. I've given her another week to actually use the thing and then I'm taking it back!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 22, 2013)

sm4him said:


> That dragonfly has some gorgeous colors in it--you need to go chase that thing down and get it from the front, Charlie!
> 
> Man, I miss my macro lens...I've loaned it to my sister. I only intended to let her have it for a week, but it's been over a month now and to make matters worse, I found out on vacation that she hadn't even USED it in all that time. I've given her another week to actually use the thing and then I'm taking it back!!


Yea get that thing back and do your magic.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 22, 2013)

YvetteC said:


> Wow!! You make me want to chase tiny creatures    These are so very cool...



Yvette, Thank you! It is a fun genre, although sometime less appreciated than infant photography for some reason!    lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 22, 2013)

HL45 said:


> Nice shots! beautifully ugly creatures!



Appreciate the comments, HL!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 22, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> As usual,Making creepy critters look not so creepy from outstanding photography.:thumbup:



Thank you... I do like macro! No dirty diapers! No Bridezillas!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 22, 2013)

sm4him said:


> That dragonfly has some gorgeous colors in it--you need to go chase that thing down and get it from the front, Charlie!
> 
> Man, I miss my macro lens...I've loaned it to my sister. I only intended to let her have it for a week, but it's been over a month now and to make matters worse, I found out on vacation that she hadn't even USED it in all that time. I've given her another week to actually use the thing and then I'm taking it back!!



hahaha... that is true sisterly love, loaning out your macro lens! lol! Thanks! I do need to get over to the ponds more... fun and relaxing!


----------



## jenko (Jun 23, 2013)

I love the jumper! I have never seen one before. Very unique looking little critter. Great shots!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 23, 2013)

jenko said:


> I love the jumper! I have never seen one before. Very unique looking little critter. Great shots!



Thanks! They are one of my favorite macro subjects... I post them often!


----------

